# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF Box updates - File System Explorer and more repair DLL-s, Free 30 days period !

## mohamed73

Hello,
File System Explorer function for eMMC plugin is added: 
eMMC Partition Table FullFlash Image Files Processing Plugin (eMMCDiskPartitions.dll) v4.00
-------------------------------------
- Added content browsing support for File Systems: EXT4, FAT16, FAT32.
  Plugin detects file system format of available partitions in an image file,
  and if file system is supported, parses directories and files information.
  It is possible to export files/directories or full direcories structure to HDD.
- Source Image File: if no partitioning scheme is detected in image  file, the eMMC Plugin will now just load selected file as standalone  partition
  This allows to browse EXT4/FAT images stored in single file (not as a part in full dump file)  
At the moment, this will work with image files (full dumps). In next  update, we'll enable reading FS header in order to obtain single files  directly from phone. 
Following repair DLL-s ready in support area: DNS S4508Huawei Y635-L21LG K430DSSamsung G532GSamsung M440SSamsung N900Samsung P5110Samsung P6800 
---
For all those who's account is expired, here is good news: *
Starting from today, a whole month of free support/license server access is available.  *

----------

